# How would it look if the Safety Director got hurt?



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

So I am sitting here bored and out of town with work and had thought pass through my head. I am a safety director for a constuction company and so far I have not been injured in my shop. I am just thinking about how I better be very careful because it wouldn't look good if the safety director showed up to work one monday morning missing a finger. This is not a very good topic but like I said I am sitting here with nothing to do and this just crossed my mind.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

when i was offshore the head guys of the company sent a safty guy to all the rigs to give the rig a check up the one that came to our rig was walking around the derrick wit no safety glasses on ( the rule was if your outside you where saftey glasese our OIM crawled his butt and sent him on the next boat home lol


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, that would be quite entertaining. 
On a similar note… I went to college to become a technology education teacher (anything from shop classes to pre-engineering cad classes) One semester I had a class called "lab and classroom management" it was all about running a class and keeping kids safe (room layout, tool storage, disiplin things, and tool safety). that semester I also had another class that used a shop to create a product to sell. while working in the shop I managed to cut about 1/16" off the tip of my index finger with the table saw. needless to say my lab and classroom management class spent 2 days discussing what to do with kids like me.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

You just smile and say this is what happens when you don't follow the Rules, and shake your missing finger. LOL
I would admit though it would be difficult to take a safety director seriously seeing something like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The late great Paul Harvey told about a small town where the fire chief was warning about burning Christmas trees in the fireplace. You guessed it, the chief burned his house down with a tree in the fireplace )


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

You would never live it down, my friend..


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Same sort of thought.. Years back a friend decided to give a saftey demo with his double action .22 revolver..
AFTER someone else had been shooting it.
What he didn't realize was the guy had manualy cocked it, then decided not to shoot, let the hammer down, then did take a shot just squeezing the trigger..now there's one live round in the cyilinder..
He takes it back , pulls the trigger and just gets a click..and moves on to a demo of how people shoot themselves in the leg on a quick draw from a western holster.
Pulling the pistol, and thumbing the hammer at the same time and deliberately letting the hammer fall to show how easy it is to accidently shoot yourself..
BANG !..a round through one half of a 200 dollar pair of cowboy boots and a trip to the E.R.
Dumba-..


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

The safety position is often filled by someone who was injured and no longer able to do their previous work. The company figures that person knows more about the workers comp system than anyone.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Being in the commercial construction industry myself there is somewhat of a difference between safety in the shop and safety on site. On site its about personal fall protection, scaffolding safety, aerial lift safety, glasses and hard hats. In the shop its eye, ear, and respitory protection and also protecting the 10 digits. While they differ in magnitude safety is safety and if you happened to show up on a site i was working, lets say shy a finger i think the boys would have one helluva chuckle. At least you would have OSHA on your ass.


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

I worked in my college woodshop while I was a student. Our shop supervisor, my boss, took a week off towards the end of the school year. Before he left all he told me was, "We haven't had an injury this year, make sure we keep it that way." I was building a small box for a friend one day, and was in a rush. I had a 10" x 10" piece of mdf kickback on the table saw and jammed my thumb hard enough to make it swell to about twice its size within minutes. So I ended up being the closest thing to an injury in the woodshop that year. I still maintain that to be an injury it must require professional attention. I should have had it looked at, that thumb still gets pretty stiff in cold weather.


----------



## Big_Eddy (Jul 5, 2010)

I worked for a printer in the late 70's and you're required to have 2 people around while operating the printing press, I left early everyday because I got there early and the BOSS and his pet were always the last ones to leave. The boss decided to finish up a run because he was trying to impress a customer. He let his pet go because she had a date, to make a long story short, when I opened up Monday morning my boss was stuck in the printing press with his fingers stuck between the platen and the plate. He lost 3 fingers and almost bled to death. Sometimes there are rules to follow no matter who you are. The Union wasn't happy either. The secretary became boss and I went onto better things. The Boss got a medical retirement.


----------

